# Boss Is After A Motor.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

my boss is after a car with the following specifics:

BMW, 3 series, mileage under 95K, for up to £2,500.

He had looked at one that was an L reg, so probably something from there upwards. He also mentioned he'd looked at a compact, which I think will have been the E46?, but preferred a saloon.

He was looking for either a 316 or 318, diesel also acceptable.

Any advice from you folks in the know?


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

For anything under a 320 you're just paying for the badge. You'll get a much newer, more reliable and all round better car if you look away from BMW. Best bit? You'll get let out of side turnings and far less abuse on the roads in general!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

HereBeMonsters said:


> For anything under a 320 you're just paying for the badge. You'll get a much newer, more reliable and all round better car if you look away from BMW. Best bit? You'll get let out of side turnings and far less abuse on the roads in general!


Thanks mate, I know what you're saying, but he's got his heart set on it.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > For anything under a 320 you're just paying for the badge. You'll get a much newer, more reliable and all round better car if you look away from BMW. Best bit? You'll get let out of side turnings and far less abuse on the roads in general!
> ...


He's got his heart set on a 15 year old 4 cylinder BMW? Have some aspirations man!

For 2.5k, that size of car:

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1175102.htm

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1074134.htm

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1164475.htm

http://pistonheads.com/sales/888709.htm

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1147295.htm

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1172288.htm

But if he really has to get a BMW:

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1146519.htm

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1178317.htm

etc. etc.

If it was my money:

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1133791.htm

So, loads of choice. But don't bother with a 4 cylinder BMW, they're just wrong. The only time it ever made sense was in the lightweight E30. But he probably wouldn't want an "old" car...?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers, much appreciated

Anything particularly to watch out for that type of motor?


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Cheers, much appreciated
> 
> Anything particularly to watch out for that type of motor?


What type?

At that price you're going to be looking at small, independent dealers or a private sale. I would get an HPI check (GIYF), and possibly an AA inspection if service history cannot be proved.

There's such a wide range there that I can't give you any specific advice. Suffice to say parts for a 15-20 year old BMW are going to be expensive, so negotiate if brakes are worn, tyres are bald etc. Ones with alloys will always have a higher resale value, as will manuals rather than autos. Clutches are expensive though.

I would definitely get at least a 320 (six cylinder), they are just so much smoother, and really what a BMW is all about. Even BMW diesels were very agricultural at that age, if he's worried about fuel economy he'll want a PSA (Peugeot/Citroen) 1.9 D Turbo engine in either a 306 or Xsara at that price. Engines go on forever (mine has over 200k on it and still gives 50+ mpg with my heavy right foot) and the cars handle well and are fun to chuck about too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 6 cyl engine suffer from water pump faliure, which can lead to overheating and subsequent cylinder head problems.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

pg tips said:


> the 6 cyl engine suffer from water pump faliure, which can lead to overheating and subsequent cylinder head problems.


That's a fairly sweeping statement there. Which 6 cylinder engine? From what era?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a big order to fill as there are masses of excellent cars available for £2,500. I paid that for my 2.2 Astra SRI which has 63,00 miles & is on an 02 plate. I wanted the usefulness of a hatchback (as we already have a 4 door saloon) with a bit of oomph after running a Micra for nearly 2 years. The 2.2 engine has plenty of oomph, the car seems very well put together (no rattles or squeaks after 7 years on the road & 6 former keepers), handles very well & has an enormous boot - it looks good (to me anyway) & I think the body is galvanised on these so it should last a long time before the rust (if ever) sets in. It's good enough for me as it is but when it comes time to replace the suspension bushes I'll uprate them to polyurethane ones which should sharpen things up a bit more.

I looked at the BMW 3 series compact before buying the Astra & I couldn't find one which was in as good condition without an intergalactic mileage &/or a bigger price tag. I'm pretty sure they do a 6 cylinder Compact which should be an enormous improvement over the 4 cylinder models - hatchback versatility with lots of oversteer  Not sure you'll find one for 2,500 quid but what do I know? I'm happy with the Astra


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Evans Halshaw have a few options - all a distance away though.

316i V 1999 37,800miles £1991

316iSE N 1996 95,431miles £1771

318iSE S 1999 76,744 miles £1993

If I was looking for one, I'd go for the cleanest one with the best service history.

If he's looking for a BMW then I doubt he could be talked into a Citroen Xsara.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Robert said:


> If he's looking for a BMW then I doubt he could be talked into a Citroen Xsara.


Despite the fact that it's unquestionably the better car?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > If he's looking for a BMW then I doubt he could be talked into a Citroen Xsara.
> ...


I'm not sure the Detective Inspector in charge of the Major Crime Team falls into the 'sucker' category!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> I'm not sure the Detective Inspector in charge of the Major Crime Team falls into the 'sucker' category!


And I for one wouldn't regard the Citroen as a better car (ps I'm not a huge BMW fan either)


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, each to their own and all that

Oh, thanks to which ever mod sorted out the post title, that sort of grammatical error really annoys me!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chief Insp doesn't he get a company car with a driver :lol:










As for the BMW I personally wouldn't buy one but my mate has an older 4 cylinder petrol 3 series which I have used on a few occasions, not a bad car, comfy, a decent drive, reasonably in expensive to keep going. Had it for years and it just goes, never let him down. As already said service history, even at that age. Maybe not main dealer but I'd be wanting to see some receipts. I wouldn't touch one of these older M3's I have a feeling they will just be money pits, just think even simple things for one of these M cars like proper tyres will set you back more than a few quid and at that age they more than likely passed through a few hand and driven hard.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

You're not going to believe this..........................he's bought a V plate Passat!!!  :lol:

Thanks everyone for all your advice and assitance on this one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

HereBeMonsters said:


> That's a fairly sweeping statement there. Which 6 cylinder engine? From what era?


lost count of the number of 3 and 5 series with water pump bearings collapsed, usually ending up with fan blades in the rad and a seriously cooked engine I've towed.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Chief Insp doesn't he get a company car with a driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'ya know what? im pretty sure thats paulboy driving that :lol: "your nicked you slaaaaaaaaaaggggg"


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Chief Insp doesn't he get a company car with a driver
> ...


Actually I think its Allan Wilkinson who was in charge of press fleet back in the 70's, but then I'd be giving the game away.

Oh yes and as far as a Xsara being better than a 15 year old BMW 3 series :lol: I'll give you 10/10 for optimism........... 

Cammy, he'll be delighted with the Passat, it'll be reliable and reasonably comfortable transport, but unfortunately it ends there


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> You're not going to believe this..........................he's bought a V plate Passat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's bought a what    

FFS He might as well bought a Skoda


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

find and old lexus LS400 with LPG conversion - luxury and reliability for peanuts - don't worry too much about milage

Autotrader LS

or even the GS


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Chief Insp doesn't he get a company car with a driver


Not too far away for an unmarked Lothians and Borders machine, it's the "cutbacks" after all, they're saving the taxpayers money. :lol: :bangin:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

New car for a woman boss

woman boss motor


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Griff said:


> New car for a woman boss
> 
> woman boss motor


Something like that would have saved me a few parking tickets

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

